# Baking Stone - Cleaning



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Just an FYI, folks. I left my baking stone in the electric oven and turned on the cleaning cycle. Now, the stone is spotless; all of the stains accumulated over 6 months have been vaporized leaving the stone looking brand new! That cleaning cycle works great!


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Told you so!


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

Mine doesn't have a cleaning cycle.......


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

What a great idea. I will try that...in October!


----------

